# Drinking a lot of water



## filthyPierre (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there,

My birdy drinks a lot of water. Up until a week or so ago, he would drink almost a whole bowl of water in a day. Last week or so, about half the water bowl in a day. As a result, his poohs are extremely runny, and very smelly. His cage smells like an ammonia factory after a couple of days and I'm forever cleaning it out. Whenever I get him out of the cage (which is rarely now), he plops all over me and it's not pleasant. He also sprays all over the walls and floor, depending on where he's sitting in his cage.

He's about 11 months old, I got him from a local breeder back in November and he was just weaned. I've had quite a few birds (all cockatiels) over the last 25 years or so, and without exception, none have drank as much as this fella. Most of them, their poohs are the usual little green and white coil that is easy to pick up with a tissue and doesn't make a mess, and doesn't smell. This bird at first was like that, but then for some reason he just started drinking a lot. I feed him Trill Cockatiel mix from the supermarket, and have used this in the past with no ill effects. When I first got him, I bought seed in bulk from a produce place down the road, but as far as I know it's the same stuff, just not in cardboard packaging. He does seem to chew a lot, making matchsticks of a wooden ladder I put in his cage, plus he chewed the sandpaper perch covers to pieces (I've since run out of them and haven't bought any more, in case it was them causing his thirst).

As I mentioned above, I haven't been handling him as much now since I'm not particularly fond of sloppy bird pooh all over me. As a result, he's not as friendly as he used to be.... he will still sit on my shoulder and chirp away, but tends to bite if I try to handle him...

Any ideas? He seems in good health otherwise and will sit in his cage and talk and whistle and carry on like any other bird I've had.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't name anything off the top of my head, but he seems really sick. Like he has some sort of kidney infection. I would take him to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Diabetes will make you drink lots and void lots too. Type 1 that is, which is an autoimmune disorder and not caused by diet or lack or excercise. Bird can have type 1. I don't know about type 2.


----------



## filthyPierre (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm, well as I said he doesn't appear sick in any way, he's still pretty active and seems happy enough, whistling and talking and carrying on. But yes I guess I should take him to the vet, it's just avian vets in Brisbane are few and far between. Anyone know of a good one in Brisbane Queensland? Never had to take any of my others to the vet.

Cheers,
FP


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cockatiel poops should _*not*_ have a strong scent. I too think he may have some type of infection, and will probably need medication to cure it. Typically, they don't tend to act like they're sick until it's too late.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Well worth seeing a vet. This doesn't sound healthy at all.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Call your local vet, and ask them to suggest an avian vet.  Tiel poop should definitely not smell, and your tiel does seem to be going through a concerning amount of water. Your local vet should be able to suggest something to you though.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, take your tiel to a vet ASAP. It could be serious, or it could be nothing. My tiel goes through periods where she over drinks and causes herself to have diarrhea, but she has undergone every test possible and is perfectly healthy. The avian vet described it as a mental disorder, so now I attempt to correct it by keeping her water in difficult to access areas in the house. If it is located next to her food dish, she'll drink after every couple bites of food and will have diarrhea within 15 minutes. If it is a trek, she drinks less, and that keeps her poop normal. Weird, right?

And, yes, she has food and water in her cage, but she hasn't touched either in months and only sleeps in her cage. That's just another one of her quirks. She gets out of the cage every morning and is starving and thirsty....which is all her own fault!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*drinking water*

Iam sorry your little guy is not feeling well. I agree with the others; get him to aa vet ASAP. Diabetes could be one possibilty. That can cause excessive drinking and excess urination, which in birds, comes out with the feces.
i hope you can discover and resolve his issues. You said he is not as friendly. Thar could be becaause he is not being handled as much or it could be because he is not feeling well.


----------



## filthyPierre (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you all, I have located an avian vet about half an hour away, will report back once I've taken him.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good luck. Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## Gabriele Italy (2 mo ago)

My cockatiel has the same problem. Have you some solutions now?


----------

